# How many R32 owners are there on here?



## Block (May 6, 2002)

just wondering how many of us had made the switch to the R32, and what specs we all have?  mines as below


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

me too. Funny the exact same thread just started on Tyresmoke! ;D

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/sho ... o=&fpart=1

3 dr Deep Blue R32, 7500 miles, Cloth Interior, JVC MP3 HU/Infinity Basslink Sub


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

53 reg 3 door, Reflex Silver, black leather, delta radio, sunroof, cruise control, AMD remap, 275bhp, 269lbs. 500 miles

When's the R32 meet? ;D


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Mine's 5dr with Grey alcantara, Sat Nav & cruise.

I wonder if there's an owner on here that doesn't already post on tyresmoke.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Guess I'd better reply here too then - Deep blue with black leather


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi newbie 123 we meet again!!!

Yeah 5 door Deep Blue, with cruise and black leather


----------



## 18me (Sep 25, 2003)

And Me for now, depending on wether I sell this or not as I have a new car waiting to be collected within the next couple of weeks but if I don't get the asking price on the R32 I will keep it.


----------



## ttrev (Sep 9, 2003)

Hi Folks, I gotta new R32 in Diamond Black, sunroof, 300 miles so far......still loving that torque compared to the TT. ;D I'll get a pick posted up asap.

cheers 
Trev


----------

